# Need some taste test dummies!



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

I would like to invite any of the Gulf Shores/OB area forum members to join us for a trial run of our lunch menu at our new restaurant, City Grill in Gulf Shores, tomorrow May 28th from 11-3 or until the food runs out. The food is free but we would like to get your honest opinion and maybe a good word to your neighbors if we do a good job.Wateror ice tea will be included with the meal,but there will be a charge for bar items or softdrinks.The menu is similar to Panini Pete?s in Fairhope with a number of additional dishes we ripped off the Food Network?s Diners, Drive In?s and Dives. I have to work but my wife Trish and son Matt will be running there show. The plan is to let folks sample as many menu items as they want so come hungry. The restaurant is located at 2200 E Second Street in Gulf Shores. Hope you can join us. The number at the restaurant is 251 223 4202. 

Sorry for the late notice,but I just found out about this myself. Please post up if you think you can stop by soI can tell my wife to expect you.

PS: Get my wife to make you a Monte Cristo,you will not regret it!


----------

